# Snagged lures, and a retrieving tool



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When a lure snags up the Tackleback, and linked chain gadgets are great, but I found them annoying with the extra attaching cords involved to retrieve the lure.

On another forum a bloke had a method where he slid a weight down the line to the snagged lure [same as the others but no cord connection] and the weight with some jiggling knocked the lure off, and the reel then wound up both recovered lure and weight.

He had 100% success rating but did on occasion have to clip on a second weight on difficult snags.

Made a couple today today from a #5 beach sinker, a piece of wire through the sinker with a snap on it to attach to the snagged fishing line.

For me it's totally untested, but see no reason to doubt the concept, and at a total outlay of 80c and 10 minutes build time is worth a trial


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Let us know how they go Dodge,
I consider my tackle back an investment every lure it recovers it pays for itself and thats several times over already. But if the sinker job works well thats a 1000% return everytime 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice one Richo, i would like to hear how this goes , as , as you say , carrying around all that cord is a pain , especially as i'm now trying to go out with the minimum gear .


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

De barbing the hooks and paddling/peddaling back in the direction you came from is very effective. Haven't lost a lure to a snag for over 18months since I decided to de barb as I do with all my flies.  

Rod


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

please let us know how it goes, i would love to use these as i am the snag king .


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

good find Dodge....should work in the majority of cases, with a bit of "ball" juggling
Now.....how to get them out of Trees, without the pole and pigtail thingy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Flyrod said:


> De barbing the hooks and paddling/peddaling back in the direction you came from is very effective.


Rod I already do all of that and also have a good record, but having bought a couple of Jackalls want the extra security ..just in case



DougOut said:


> how to get them out of Trees, without the pole and pigtail thingy


Doug this is where most of my strife comes from, trying for fancy accuracy for which I lack the skill, and to lazy to hone those same skills :lol:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dodge, when you mention the J word I understand your need for the snag release. 

Rod


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

What a great idea, a weight system without using a piece of string to send your lure retriever down your fishing line. Will have to try this Dodge. Easy to store as well along side your lures in the tackle box. Thanks mate.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Great idea Dodge.I snagged a lure at Burrinjuck Dam and tried to use a d-shackle on a cord,but with the yak drifting away from where the lure was,I had trouble staying over the lure to drop the shackle straight down onto it.I will be making a couple of these up tomorrow.SNAPPERZ


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep tackle backs sure can be hard to use from a yak if there's wind or current. Nice one dodge, i'll give it a go.
The only thing i'm worried about is it smashing a hole in plastic lures when it hits it. I've had this happen with an ecogear ck-40 when i retrieved it with my tackleback.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

DougOut said:


> good find Dodge....should work in the majority of cases, with a bit of "ball" juggling
> Now.....how to get them out of Trees, without the pole and pigtail thingy


Hobie make an awesome bit of kit for getting lures out of trees....you may have heard of it....its called the PA! :lol: :lol: I made good use of it the other day when I went up the Clyde for a bass session, and was stoked to be able to stand up and reach the branches to get some wayward lures back in the water...lol.
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

DougOut said:


> good find Dodge....should work in the majority of cases, with a bit of "ball" juggling
> Now.....how to get them out of Trees, without the pole and pigtail thingy


I use the bow and arrow method to get lures out of trees(not that I throw em into the trees :lol: ) You pull back on the rod until the line is
tight then you flick the line, and hopefully the shock wave dislodges the lure, but be carefull the lure come's back awful quick sometimes

Cheers Dave


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Most of my fishing where i get snagged is up creeks using shallow divers around 1.2m deep so just wind the line up till rod tip meets the lure under water where snagged and push gently down and its off,different story if fish wraps you around something but if just winding back and snagged your rod is a 6foot tackel back.
Clarkey


----------

